# Our new doggie "Bonnie" didn't work out :(



## Paco Dennis (Feb 20, 2022)

We kept her for 4 days. She is a sweetheart, but she had some kind of skin condition, and she was scratching almost all the time. We had to return her yesterday. We did our best but we can't deal/$ with a major pet issue these days. I don't think we are going to get another dog now. I think we are content with our 2 cats, 2 chickens, and 2 goats.  Thanks for your interest in this as it transpired!


----------



## RFW (Feb 20, 2022)

Big dog or small dog?
Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 20, 2022)

Aww..sad...but right decision


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 20, 2022)

RFW said:


> Big dog or small dog?
> Sorry to hear about that.


she is a pretty small lab and boxer mix.


----------



## mrstime (Feb 20, 2022)

DH said you best get another chicken, because if you lose one the other will run away from home.  20 years ago we got down to just 2 chickens when one died. The other hen was lonely and ran away. We caught her the first time, the second time we couldn't find her. Down the street there was a house with quite a few Rhode Island Reds the same breed as Rosie, and I think she went there


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 20, 2022)

So sorry you had to give her up but completely understand. This is one of the reasons we never got another dog. When out Lab got bone cancer we spent a small fortune just on X-rays alone. 
I even looked into pet insurance which is worthless.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2022)

Awwww...... So sorry that did not work out differently, for all of you @Paco Dennis .  It sounds like this situation was not the right match, all things considered.

You might decide later on, to carefully seek out a different possibility, that could have an entirely different outcome.
Or not, if you two decide not to.

Thanks for telling us.


----------

